# What is this!!!! HELP ME!!!



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2010)

hey, ive been haveing this problem wit my plants for a week now... the ph is 7.0, soil grown, ff nutes, and its a strain that i made... heres the pics please help me... Oh yea they are 3 weeks into flower


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 3, 2010)

your pH is too high! should be at 6.0 for soil. what are your temps in the room?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2010)

my temps gets no higher then 85*... ive always had my ph @ 7.0 and didnt get these problems b4... but ill try it thanx diablo...


----------



## pcduck (Feb 3, 2010)

ph is to high need 6.5 for soil

Adjust pH and see if this helps


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 3, 2010)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> my temps gets no higher then 85*... ive always had my ph @ 7.0 and didnt get these problems b4... but ill try it thanx diablo...



between 6.0 and 6.5 is good. by chance did the room get hot or the plants dry out at all?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2010)

Also, what is your PPms?


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 3, 2010)

Lower your heat, check your ppm. 6.0 as stated above is too low for soil, asking for more probs.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2010)

@ Diablo, the temps did get hig for a day r 2, but theres really noway for me to get the heat lower then 85..I have a vent that pulls air str8 from outside to my grow box, and i have an exhust fan aswell.
@ TheHemp, i have noway to check my ppm, havent been able to scrap up enough change to grab 1 as of yet
@ Nouvellechef, if 6.0 is too low for soil, then wht would be best to use??? 6.5??? these are the only problems that im haveing, and its only on 2 of my plants... these were clones from my plant thats in flower now, and i kept the ph @ 7.0 and it did great.. so i dunno wht def this is. do yall know???


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 3, 2010)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> @ Diablo, the temps did get hig for a day r 2, but theres really noway for me to get the heat lower then 85..I have a vent that pulls air str8 from outside to my grow box, and i have an exhust fan aswell.
> @ TheHemp, i have noway to check my ppm, havent been able to scrap up enough change to grab 1 as of yet
> @ Nouvellechef, if 6.0 is too low for soil, then wht would be best to use??? 6.5??? these are the only problems that im haveing, and its only on 2 of my plants... these were clones from my plant thats in flower now, and i kept the ph @ 7.0 and it did great.. so i dunno wht def this is. do yall know???



This could very well be from the heat alone. I had an A/C go out on me one day and the temps in my room were above 100f for the whole time the lights were on. Unfortunately I did not know about it until the next morning when i watered and saw that the A/C was off and the MAX temp on my therm said 102f. And I also saw that the plants looked much like yours. Sadly I was in week 6 of flowering when this happened and it hindered bud growth tremendously. 

As for the pH from everything that I have seen and done 7.0 is just too high. I like riding in between 6.0 and 6.5, I mainly stay around 6.0 without any problems. Some people, like you can roll with 7.0 water and not see any issues, some can go as low as 5.5 and not have issues. When you check your pH level are you checking the soil or the reservoir?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2010)

imma try to lower it 2 6.5 and see wht happen, but the heat, i dont think waz the issue. i was really leaning towards a def of some sorts, but i dont know wht it could be lacking...Could be caused by nute lock out, but still dont know wht def it could be


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 3, 2010)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> As for the pH from everything that I have seen and done 7.0 is just too high. I like riding in between 6.0 and 6.5, I mainly stay around 6.0 without any problems. Some people, like you can roll with 7.0 water and not see any issues, some can go as low as 5.5 and not have issues. When you check your pH level are you checking the soil or the reservoir?


 
*these people probally dont have there grows up to the 85's either.. ..*
*you have high heat like that the plant want to drink.... and when the plant wants to drink it will drink what it has to drink and if thast wacked out ph'ed water then its gonna suck it up and theres were your gonna see quick and harsh results from a minor ph problem..*
*LH*


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2010)

thanx left hand....imma tweak the Ph and see were that takes me


----------



## Hick (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2010)

I roll with 6.5 for soil and never hve had a ph problem since...I used to go with 6.3 and every now and then I wld get a ph issue...


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 3, 2010)

Thankyou hick & hamster... how yall been doin


----------



## Hick (Feb 3, 2010)

LTNS bfok..... I see you're still up to it...


----------



## Locked (Feb 3, 2010)

Doing good Bro....I am in the middle of a nice hvy harvest...hope you get your problem sorted out...


----------



## zem (Feb 4, 2010)

i think it could be salt buildup in your soil thats causing burns and lockouts in the same time along with high PH. theyr curling downwards like ph problems and curling up like mg deficiency, my bet is that if you flush that soil very well with ph'd water they'll improve in condition, good luck


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with Zem...it looks like they need a flush!  and ideal range in soil for pH is 6.3 to 6.8....6.0 is too low for whoever offered that info, you'll be locking out some nutes if you keep it that low.  I like mine like Hammy there, right at 6.5, but occasionaly you'll find a plant that likes it a little on the high side


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 6, 2010)

Honestly, those plants are seriously over fertilized. You need to get them into a bathtub and flush them ladies out. I mean flush em good!

A pH of 7 isn't too high for soil, but you ideally need to keep it down around 6.3-6.8 for the best nutrient uptake. A neutral pH isn't what is causing your problems. 

The ramshorning of the leaves around the buds......

The SEVERE , DEEP, GREEN that the leaves color has turned.

Edges of the leaves turning in , turning brown , and leaves going crispy. 


This problem could of been caught a lot earlier. The very 1st sign of over fertilizer shows itself with the sharp tips of the leaves turning brown . Then comes all of the symptoms that your plant has, in succession.

Brown tips, deeep dark green leaves, ram's horned leaves, leaf margins brown and burned. Leaves curling in , twisting , drying out and dying.


Flush them out with about 5 x the amount of water as you have soil.

If they are in 3 gal pots , don't pull em out from under the water until you are confident you put atleast 15 gallons through the pot. Drained all the way through. 


You have loved them to near death.

When in doubt, flush em out. Trust me, I wouldn't lead you the wrong way.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Feb 11, 2010)

thanx Mr... sorry it took solong to get back on here... but they all are doing fine and i will post pics up of 1 of my plants that i harvested


----------



## rickyjack9 (Mar 20, 2014)

my indoor 1000w hps grow was showing slow growth. outside is 32 degrees f.
Since I always get slow growth in winter. the inside garden temp is controlled around 75 deg. Finally I bought a titanium aquarium water heater. Its set for 82 degrees.
reduced my ppm to about 33 percent and increased my flood frequency to every 6 hrs lights on for vegging. (small clean pumice for medium) Within 3 days everything took off. my conclusion is that rootzone temps work very well when higher than canopy. If I were doing dwc, id keep water temp lower to keep more o2. But eeb n flow. Reseroir needs to be around 80. for max growth. cooler res temp seems to stunt some growth.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 21, 2014)

That may work well in cold weather environments but not in warm weather environments. I had problems with that affecting my hydro plants in the summer where my water temps got higher than 75f and caused my plants to suffer. I had to buy and set up a chiller to keep the water around 68f for them to stay happy, but that was with air temps in the low 80s.


----------

